# To buy a 240? Suggestions...



## Cr4shTestMonk3y (Aug 23, 2004)

Sup people, im new to this fourm, anyways, before the 240 fever came along, i always wanted to get a s13 or s14 and swap in a sr20, etc etc, like most people are doing now... now this car is so~~~ common and... u know wat i mean.
:fluffy: 
im recently in the market of buying a neused (used) car. It has to be RWD, Standard, a 4door would be nice, and also a turbo..,
cars like Cefiro, Chasers, MarkII, and that new Toyota Merzuko or soemthing?? anyways America dont get such cool stylish vip pimping rwd sports cars.
:fluffy: 
I was thinking about getting a IS300 and turboing it but i dunno, sounds like a waste of money, also that Legacy(awd) is pretty dope, 2005 is turbo but i dont know if want to pay 30g for a subaru.
other cars im thinking are SC300 but all of them are like auto here where i live, which is Hawaii, there are like 7 of them which are standard. i dont want to ship a car here and the next car im thinking is the FC3S or the Z32
:fluffy: 
anyways the bottom line is, u think i should just hell with it and search for a 240, its a very practical fun fast, cheap tuning car.
:cheers: 
(sorry for making this post so focus on my wants...)


----------



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

can never go wrong with a subaru wrx! such a hot car, and has room!


----------



## Chris Himself (Mar 28, 2004)

*wrx or lexuses?*

turboing out an is300 would get u fat props on the street, but the wrx is a better applicaton. Theres only like one or two turbo kits for the is300 but the wrx has so many other possibilities. But both cars would considerably throw down sum ownage on the boys with the H-badge cars.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

SE-R this said:


> can never go wrong with a subaru wrx! such a hot car, and has room!


If you like lots of lag and loads of power understeer......


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

where in Hawaii u live?? any way...if you do get an IS300, all you'd have to do is drop a supra engine in it and instant turbo...but a WRX is bad ass, or even better an STi..but the 240 would be the more practical of them since its cheaper by thousands and the money you save you could put in a new motor(maybe even an RB26DETT if you put all your cash flow in the engine, and you might even have some money left..)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> If you like lots of lag and loads of power understeer......


understeer yes... but lag?? I don't know about that one. I've driven my friends 02 wrx plenty of times to know that there is virtually no lag. Well not enough to say it has "lots". I dunno, maybe your aussie wrx is a bit different. The stock wrx turbo here is the td04. Is it the same there? 

As for the original post at hand.. I'd say go for the FC... but that's just me.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I have driven a lot of MY98's and a few later MY02's 

The Handeling later ones are better, but compare them to the best flat 4 handeling car in the world, the Alfa Sud and well, they don't go that well...

As far as lag goes, the in gear acceleration is poor, (maybe I'm spoilt with large RB's?) but if you stir the gearbox along they can be O.K, still the Diffrence between the MY98 and MY02 is huuuuuge


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

MY98 and MY02??? are you refering to the WRX chassis code? i could have sworn that they wer GDB an GC8...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if i didnt have a s13, i would have a MR2....factory turbo 3SGTE mid engine, rwd, wheelie machine


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> MY98 and MY02??? are you refering to the WRX chassis code? i could have sworn that they wer GDB an GC8...


Here they are listed by date of manufacture.....MY99 etc....I'm not a WRX expert I only work on them from time to time.....


----------

